# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Can I use SQL in Access

## angie

I have an Access Database and want to be able to use SQL for all the commands is this possible or is there an interpreter that I can use

Thanks
Angie

----------


## MAK

Yes. Mostly of the ANSI syntax works.

http://www.meg.uct.ac.za/asp/Workshop1/SQLproblems.htm

----------


## angie

thanks but how do you get to the interpreter or is there one

----------


## skhanal

Click on query and open it in design view. You can create your query graphically. You can right click on this window and select SQL View to get the window to type your query.

----------

